# HRI Ornaments



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

So surprised to find a package in my mailbox today with the Christmas ornaments I ordered from HRI's HAVtoHAVIT SITE. It was so late when I ordered them I did not expect them until after Christmas. They are precious. I got the little black and white Hav in the lifeboat, he looks just like Sir Winston because he is sitting down and you can't see Sir Winston's long legs! I ordered the postcard too which is delightful. Now I really want the woodie with 3 havs!!! Anyone else get any of these?


----------

